# Frozen Carrots for pups?



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I have been told you can give puppies who are teething frozen carrots? is this right? will they eat it? and why frozen....


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Freezing them makes them cold so soothing and numbing for sore gums!


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

Never thought of that, what a great idea! My pup loves carrots (she pinches them out of the horses' feed) and I did give them to her whole when she was teething, but never thought to freeze them.

As Rose says, the cold will be soothing for sore teeth - I remember freezing the kids' teething rings when they were babies!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

ooohhhhhhhh i will defiantly try that am sure she will love it she's in her nippy little stage


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

Yep, frozen carrots and green beans were great when my pup was teething. Not sure how much was actually eaten, there was a lot of orange mush left behind! But it soothed her and kept her occupied so well worth any mess.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I give my adult dogs frozen chicken wings in the summer as ice lollies!!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

i have got her carrot in the freezer ready for her... shes just having her one of many naps lol


----------



## lynne9999 (Jun 5, 2012)

frozen carrots are brilliant for teething pups the ice calms there gums


----------



## WarFlyball (Aug 15, 2008)

Mine used to get one when he woke up in the morning, gave me a chance to have a little bit more sleep!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I gave her one before and she loved it! keep her busy for at least half and hour took her a while to get the hang off it though she's got another one ready for tomorrow


----------

